# Riesenlibelle



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Ich hab heut' eine riesige Libelle am Teich gesehen...   

und natürlich photographiert!  Hoffentlich kommen die Bilder gut, dann poste ich ein paar Bilder hier im Forum!

Die hat mit dem Rumpf (Hinterteil) immer im Wasser rumgestochert, in der Nähe von den Pflanzenstengeln. Vielleicht legte diese Libelle gearde Eier in meinen Teich ab!


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

nimmt wohl KEINE SAU wunder, was! 
:


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

huh ? wie meinen ?
---
ja wo sind sie denn, die Fotos ?

Das Abtauchen mit dem Hinterteil ist sogar SICHER die Eiablage, sie wird wohl ein geeignetes Plätzchen gesucht haben, denke ich... 
Da kannst dich schon mal auf Nachwuchs einstellen 
 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

und die Larven fressen dann die __ Moderlieschen...  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Wenn aber nichts fressbares für die Libellenlarven im Teichwasser zu finden ist , tut es zur Not ein - zwei __ Moderlieschen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

ich stell mir grad den Trailer für den Film "Angriff der Killer-Larven" vor...
wie groß glaubst Du denn daß Deine Larven werden?

vor allem, einer Larve, die so schnell und groß ist daß sie einem __ Moderlieschen gefährlich werden kann würde ich sowieso nie ohne einen Spaten in der Hand begegnen wollen
 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

wenn die Larve 1-2 Jahr alt ist, ca. 1 Zoll lang! 25.4mm
(die gehn' erst nach 2 Jahren aus dem Teich, soviel ich weiss!)
und ein junges __ Moderlieschen 10-15mm


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

@Doggie: bist eigentlich NIE im ICQ online?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

nicht in der Firma!
Sonst komm ich ja überhaupt nimma zum Arbeiten

Daheim jetzt schon wieder öfter, war lange ICQ-abstinent, letzte Woche hab' ich's wiedermal installiert

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Bitte was ???? 

BISHER hab ich das eigentlich für einen Scherz gehalten... die Viecher schnappen sich echt FISCHE zum Nachtisch ? Ist ja schlimm... ich dachte nicht, daß die so flink wären... Groß genug und aggressiv genug von mir aus... aber SCHNELL genug ?

ich geh nie mehr in meinen Teich baden...  ale: 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Hallöle an alle,
Vorsicht, die Larven des Gelbrandkäfers sehen ganz ähnlich aus. Es fehlt grob eigentlich nur dieser "gespaltene Schwanz". Libellenlarven leben eigentlich auf dem Teichgrund und werden erst abends aktiv. So habs ich zumindest beobachtet. Diese "Schnellrennertiere" sind meist Gelbrandkäferlarven. Vor drei Tagen habe ich am Abend den Angriff auf einen kleinen Molch beobachtet. Rein mit dem Käscher und das Vieh herausgefischt. Beim näheren Bestimmen sah ich,das wird mal keine Libelle,sondern dieser __ Käfer.
MfG Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

Normalerweise würd ich den Teich dem Lauf der Natur überlassen...

aber wenn ich eine solche Larve sehe, dann wird diese geplättet!  :steinigung:


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

gefürchige, grausame Fiecher! Aber ein Tolles Bild!


----------

